

Bluesman B.B. King, the would-be CS student - herdrick
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2008-09.html#e2008-09-01T14_31_45.htm

======
mynameishere
_“The Delta plantation owners cut a deal with the draft board, and we
[African-Americans] got only partial basic training, served a few months, and
went back to work on the plantation,”_

I didn't know that, and I usually keep up with that sort of thing. Plowmen dig
my earth, I guess.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWL8jAWbP8>

------
goldsmith
So he would have made shitty overproduced garbage with GarageBand on his
MacBook Pro? I hope not

------
macco
This guy is unreal. He is a genius and he is so modest. Most important he is
always eager to learn. He said somthing simular about classical music. A lot
of people should pattern oneself on him.(This includes me!)

------
compay
B.B King is one of the few celebrities I would actually really like to meet.

